# NYC driver hits Tracy Morgan's brand new $2 million Bugatti



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/ByTMHJWnGGT/

https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/05/entertainment/tracy-morgan-bugatti-crash-trnd/index.html
https://www.nydailynews.com/new-yor...0190604-uuvkaek4ijaw7eb23zaelsoj3q-story.html
The 50-year-old actor was sideswiped by a woman driving a Honda CR-V in New York's Hell's Kitchen.

She was on her phone (to Uber?). He was 15 minutes from the showroom.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

James River will love that one.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Too many people now that seem to forget that your only job while driving is to drive. If you are making money driving, you have to follow the laws; not being on your phone, using turn signals and not staying in left lanes when not passing to mention a few.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Tracy should sell that car buy a modest one and use the 1.95 million for low income and senior housing because Uber drivers are going to need help especially since most are not contributing much to their own Social Security retirement benefits.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Drive a car like that in Hell’s Kitchen...... was he thinking.....


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Not seeing anything that actually indicates the Honda was an Uber or any type of delivery driver other than the comment by 50cent.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

WAHN said:


> Not seeing anything that actually indicates the Honda was an Uber or any type of delivery driver other than the comment by 50cent.


Indeed not....and now it looks like he hit her.....

https://www.nj.com/entertainment/20...ht Now NJ - PM Edition#cmpid=nsltr_strybutton


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Tracy should sell that car buy a modest one and use the 1.95 million for low income and senior housing because Uber drivers are going to need help especially since most are not contributing much to their own Social Security retirement benefits.


I think most have IRA's and contribute 18% monthly.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

TMZ has reported he was hit by an Uber car.

We all know TMZ is the God's word.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> TMZ has reported he was hit by an Uber car.
> 
> We all know TMZ is the God's word.


TMZ doesn't say a thing about that in their article.

Also, who's God?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Indeed not....and now it looks like he hit her.....
> 
> https://www.nj.com/entertainment/20...ht Now NJ - PM Edition#cmpid=nsltr_strybutton


Her reasoning seems like it could be a bit flawed since she was turning right from a left lane.



> "We are both turning right - people are still crossing," she said. "So what happened is we're both turning right. But I know he hit me because I was already (turning). I was there, he was the one who hit me!" she told Page Six.


The picture in one of the articles in the OP makes it look like she started turning in front of him. Who knows, maybe he was trying to go straight in a turning lane. Been there, done that, but not in a Bugatti.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

WAHN said:


> Her reasoning seems like it could be a bit flawed since she was turning right from a left lane.
> 
> The picture in one of the articles in the OP makes it look like she started turning in front of him. Who knows, maybe he was trying to go straight in a turning lane. Been there, done that, but not in a Bugatti. :smiles:
> 
> View attachment 326185


You really can't tell he may have tried to zoom around her at a high rate of speed. But if she did try to turn right not from the right lane she's an idiot and it is her fault. Being an Uber would make sense since I'm sure we have all broken traffic rules while driving for that crooked organization.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> I'm sure we have all broken traffic rules while driving for that crooked organization.


Never ever. ?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

⚠ Serves Morgan right.?
A $2ML car
Ridiculous

Even more so, ? *DRIVING * ? A $2ml car in NYC .

Side note: nice color combo choice ✅ sort of a Cream w/ Caramel leather.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

hmmm, dashcam? ..... if it's her fault, she is SOL for life on a $2m claim. Drive defensive when you are a driver. You don't ever want an accident to be your fault.

Sat next to Tracy Morgan on the plane once upon a time. Co-worker I was with he was flirting with pretty hard. That was prior to him getting smashed by the Wal-Mart truck. Dude has some bad luck driving.......


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Tracy Morgan. Too bad he survived the first crash.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> James River will love that one.


It was Morgan's Fault
He tried to gun it left around the front of the Honda making a legal right turn.
Morgan didn't make it ? ? ?

Unless u know what ur doing in a Hyper Super Car you're a menace 2 society.
Dangerous ride for the amateur


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

And I should care about a dude driving a 2 million dollar car? Why?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> And I should care about a dude driving a 2 million dollar car? Why?


Simply put,
Because you're Better than the guy driving the $2ml sled ?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> James River will love that one.


Naw they couldn't care.....NYC TLC has to have Commercial insurance so Uber doesn't have to worry about the insurance! Drivers commercial insurance company is liable.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

I don't see any Uber/Lyft stickers on her CR-V. Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't NY/NJ super anal about that?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Anonymhysa said:


> I don't see any Uber/Lyft stickers on her CR-V. Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't NY/NJ super anal about that?


Can't really see enough of the car. Big fine if TLC license not displayed on dash! Doesn't look like an Uber in Manhattan, looks too clean and I don't see scrapes and dents. LOL


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

im more inclined to think the guy driving the fast supercar is going to be at fault


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

It looks to me like the Uber driver is trying to make a right hand turn from the center or left lane. That would put the Uber driver at fault.

https://www.instantstreetview.com/@40.759689,-73.995431,127.61h,-11.33p,1z


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> You really can't tell he may have tried to zoom around her at a high rate of speed. But if she did try to turn right not from the right lane she's an idiot and it is her fault. Being an Uber would make sense since I'm sure we have all broken traffic rules while driving for that crooked organization.


If you're breaking laws while driving, doesn't that make you crooked?

I see morons turn right from the left lane and vise versa every F'ing day. I drive to expect it.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> It looks to me like the Uber driver is trying to make a right hand turn from the center or left lane. That would put the Uber driver at fault.
> 
> https://www.instantstreetview.com/@40.759689,-73.995431,127.61h,-11.33p,1z


Yup, did the same thing -o: She was where the Orange car is and he is where the black car is. She done.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Can't really see enough of the car. Big fine if TLC license not displayed on dash! Doesn't look like an Uber in Manhattan, looks too clean and I don't see scrapes and dents. LOL


I was looking more at the naked front windshield/rear window, but good point about the condition ?



UberPrius11 said:


> Yup, did the same thing -o: She was where the Orange car is and he is where the black car is. She done.
> 
> View attachment 326217


Lady did that to me once. Scraped my front left side, apologized, and said she'd pay out of pocket. When I emailed her the estimate she never emailed back. Then I got a call from her insurance, apparently she.claimed rear-ended her and it was my fault. Fortunately I took pictures of damage at the scene and their inspector confirmed my side. Dumbass.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

*UPDATE!!!*

Fake News! The lady was definitely not an Uber driver. No tickets issued.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

WAHN said:


> Her reasoning seems like it could be a bit flawed since she was turning right from a left lane.
> 
> The picture in one of the articles in the OP makes it look like she started turning in front of him. Who knows, maybe he was trying to go straight in a turning lane. Been there, done that, but not in a Bugatti. :smiles:
> 
> View attachment 326185


Some insurance agent had a heart attack when they saw this photo.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Stupid thing is so low to the ground she couldn't see it.

He is lucky it was a CRV instead of a dump truck or city bus. He would of been crushed like a bug.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

getawaycar said:


> Stupid thing is so low to the ground she couldn't see it.
> 
> He is lucky it was a CRV instead of a dump truck or city bus. He would of been crushed like a bug.


He was crushed like a bug at least once in a previous car accident.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Hes was crushed like a bug at least once in a previous car accident.


Immediately after recovering from a serious accident where his friend dies, he goes out and buys a dangerous sports car
with top speed of almost 300 mph. This guy is not very bright.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I would be more worried about the blind spot in that sports car rather than the amount of money it cost.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

She dindu nuffin.....just aks her.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Walmart gave him hundreds of millions for brain damage from the accident. Honestly I couldn't tell a difference before and after.


----------



## gerg (Dec 10, 2015)

Morgan at fault.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

That is what Walmart money gets you.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Tracy Morgan and cars are like oil and water, they don’t mix very well. Tracy better stick to Uber because he already has 2strikes against him on the road, the next one might be his last.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

getawaycar said:


> Immediately after recovering from a serious accident where his friend dies, he goes out and buys a dangerous sports car
> with top speed of almost 300 mph. This guy is not very bright.


You're neglecting to mention the millions of dollars Walmart gave Morgan.
He's acting like a working class lottery winner. Buy Buy Buy

*Morgan* and others injured later filed a negligence lawsuit against *Walmart*. The cases were later settled, with *Morgan* and fellow comedian Ardie Fuqua *receiving* at least $90 million, according to our calculations based on court documents.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

You see morgan jumping around and hitting the crv? Amazing.

Right turn from the left lane?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

2 million dollar car. Wtf!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

BTW, it is a $1M used car, they stopped making them 4 years ago. Manhattan Motorcars still have one more in stock, based in Hell's Kitchen. Tracy probably should have had it delivered to his Alpine home.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

njn said:


> BTW, it is a $1M used car, they stopped making them 4 years ago. Manhattan Motorcars still have one more in stock, based in Hell's Kitchen. Tracy probably should have had it delivered to his Alpine home.


It was a Grand Sport (targa top) model apparently, which is costlier than the base model.
"Because the sale was so fresh, the Veyron 16.4 Grand Sport is still listed on the Manhattan Motorcars website. The Pearl-over-Cognac Veyron had only 1,679 miles on it at the time of purchase, and it was listed for $1,890,000."


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Here is another dealer in Chicago that had the same car listed for sale. They have a lot of great pictures and the original window sticker.

https://www.maserati-chicago.com/2012-bugatti-veyron-grand-sport--c-7397.htm
It is interesting to note that, according to Carfax, this car appears to be originally operated in California. (The high car tax and registration state) The owners chose to register the car in Wisconsin where the car registration is much less expensive. The maximum car sales tax in Wisconsin in $575. This saved the first owner at least $142,000 in California sales tax.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

getawaycar said:


> Immediately after recovering from a serious accident where his friend dies, he goes out and buys a dangerous sports car
> with top speed of almost 300 mph. This guy is not very bright.


pretty sure walmart cashed him out over 100+ million, he lost a friend & loved one forever, he faced death, learned how to walk & talk again after paying his dues to make it from nothing in the first place

guy wants to buy a 2 million dollar Bugatti so be it, he didn't steal it like Travis k & dara are doing

plus 2 million dollar cars are usually assets & investments being tracy Morgan who knows maybe it was going to be his daily driver yolo haha

me personally if im blowing 2 million like that im also buying up 2 million worth of cars from around my hood & passing out titles but even if i was a billionaire id be minivan mafia cars not my thing


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

WAHN said:


> Her reasoning seems like it could be a bit flawed since she was turning right from a left lane.
> 
> The picture in one of the articles in the OP makes it look like she started turning in front of him. Who knows, maybe he was trying to go straight in a turning lane. Been there, done that, but not in a Bugatti. :smiles:
> 
> View attachment 326185


No Uber sign on vehicle. Odd.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> No Uber sign on vehicle. Odd.


actually quite normal in 4000+ rides mines been in center console, i need a $3 an hour marketing fee to promote ponzi scams that get cash flow from human trafficking while off the app & a $2 an hour fee when apps on, uber lyft wont pay so i wont advertise it, being an "independent contractor" & all

cant make laws or force me to promote corporate brands for no pay & my 13th amendment rights superscedea any laws they bribed politicians to get passed

plus it makes you a target every driver, rider, taxi affiliate, police pretty much hates & has a contempt for drivers dont need bricks thru my window or convinently placed nails to run over

when i see trade dress i see an idiot especially when i see some of the vehicles like theres no possible way this idiot is profiting in that


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Ballermaris said:


> No Uber sign on vehicle. Odd.


It's never been enforced in NJ. Now we have Sami's law, trade dress and three window barcode violations are now $250.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

njn said:


> It's never been enforced in NJ. Now we have Sami's law, trade dress and three window barcode violations are now $250.


which would never hold up in court if sited while app is off, which is almost impossible for police to get that information to proove assuming as soon as you get pulled over you shut app off and if with passenger grab & fling onto dash lol..

(2) Every transportation network company driver shall display the identifying markers issued pursuant to this subsection on the driver and passenger side rear windows of the driver's personal vehicle [when] while the driver [logs] is logged on to the transportation network company's digital network as a driver....

you cannot be forced to work for free or promote a companies brand if not being paid to do so period, because

"logged ON"

13th amendment


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

The police and the insurance companies can easily obtain any Uber or Lyft driver's on and offline status. Uber and Lyft have a whole department for this.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> And I should care about a dude driving a 2 million dollar car? Why?


Exact


BigRedDriver said:


> And I should care about a dude driving a 2 million dollar car? Why?


Exactly. Does anybody find this guy funny? Amazing how great this country is where a dude who I assume comes from very modest beginnings and only mildly talented can purchase $2 Mil car. And people have the nerve to criticize professional athletes?


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> Exact
> 
> Exactly. Does anybody find this guy funny? Amazing how great this country is where a dude who I assume comes from very modest beginnings and only mildly talented can purchase $2 Mil car. And people have the nerve to criticize professional athletes?


never found him funny but last og i think os hilarious go figure not everyone tastes are the same

hes earned his money two times over by hard work & hustle spending years in comedy clubs standing up in front of crowds honing his craft, the 2nd time it came from yet another evil company that exploits labor & im sure hed give the money back if his friend was still alive & not having to spend years of his adult life learning to walk & talk again

i dont think i ever once laughed at a kevin hart joke but millions do no need to hate on a man just cause he doesn't fit into your godbox(brain)

tldr
im sure millions of people not you find him funny hence his career



Bob Reynolds said:


> The police and the insurance companies can easily obtain any Uber or Lyft driver's on and offline status. Uber and Lyft have a whole department for this.


yes less subpoena that info and cross reference it with the exact time sirens were turned on for a 250 fine makes sense

this is enforced less than 1% of the time or in targeted stings/areas

most experienced drivers not working bars arent showing trade dress


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

For 2 million dollars, I would have expected a Throne Like carriage being carried by Porn Stars.

2 Million on a car and his outfit looks like wal mart lightning sale.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

A $2 Million Bugatti is nothing, many of the Bugatti's top $5 Million. If I had that kind of money I would probably own a Bugatti. 

It is not news that Bugatti makes very expensive automobiles. A Bugatti Chiron, the brand's basic model, costs about $3 million. Bugatti's latest creation, though, sets a new bar in price and exclusivity. Bugatti's La Voiture Noire cost €16.7 million, or almost $19 million, including taxes. Before taxes, the car cost $12.5 million.
According to Bugatti, La Voiture Noire is the most expensive new car ever sold and only one will be made. Bugatti did not reveal the identity of the buyer. It is someone with an enormous attachment to the Bugatti brand, the automaker said. It's also clearly someone with immense financial resources.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Jumped out of the car (since his driver door was stuck) and first thing he said

"[email protected]#$# get out the car!"

I guess if you buy a 2 million dollar hot rod right off the lot that's what you're going to say.

"Just bought it!"



Dr.Bugatti: "A Bugatti to a man is kind of a like a 40K Diamond to a woman"


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I just can’t feel that bad for a guy who has a 2 million dollar car.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> I just can't feel that bad for a guy who has a 2 million dollar car.


"I mean I got a Lambo like a month ago and things were all fine there. I go pick up my BUGATTI just yesterday and BAM! I can't even get it off the damned lot! Got me all messed up mane!"


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

DriverMark said:


> hmmm, dashcam? ..... if it's her fault, she is SOL for life on a $2m claim.


Hardly looks like it's totaled. Her insurance company won't be able to get away with demanding aftermarket parts. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

This is terrible news, I feel so bad for him, let’s hope Tracy Morgan was able to recover from this tragic event.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Judging from the way he was dressed. I guess he was on his way to audition for a sequel. The return of Bozo the Clown.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Michael1230nj said:


> Judging from the way he was dressed. I guess he was on his way to audition for a sequel. The return of Bozo the Clown.


He may be driving a 2 million dollar car but he is dressed to drive UberX ??


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I just read his Bio. I’m not going to knock him. He has had a tough road. If he wants a 2 million Dollar Car it’s his money.


----------



## HAAS (Aug 22, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> Stupid thing is so low to the ground she couldn't see it.


Very valid point. Examining the photo of the accident, I don't think that she would have perhaps even seen it. A blind spot monitoring system may have averted the accident.


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

Not only is his car too low to be clearly visible it is also an invisible color for those conditions. A cream color in bright sunlight. In the pictures the color of the car is close to that of the road surface.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Howie428Uber said:


> Not only is his car too low to be clearly visible it is also an invisible color for those conditions. A cream color in bright sunlight. In the pictures the color of the car is close to that of the road surface.


And I'm sure that gives the idiot Uber SUV driver every right to make a right hand turn from the left hand lane.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I was just wondering if Tracy Morgan calls Morgan and Morgan to handle his accident matters?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I was just wondering if Tracy Morgan calls Morgan and Morgan to handle his accident matters?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Did we get an update on Tracy Morgan, is he ok? This is so terrible, I can’t imagine what this dent has done to his two million dollar car and his ego, I can’t sleep, I can’t focus, this is unbearable! I have spoken with the Red Cross and many other organizations and they are telling me moral is at an all time low worldwide! This needs closure. Thank you


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> Did we get an update on Tracy Morgan, is he ok? This is so terrible, I can't imagine what this dent has done to his two million dollar car and his ego, I can't sleep, I can't focus, this is unbearable! I have spoken with the Red Cross and many other organizations and they are telling me moral is at an all time low worldwide! This needs closure. Thank you


Tracy is ok. But his car will need to be shipped back to France in order to be repaired.


----------

